# USB Audio Interface (Option 6FL)



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

The USB Audio Interface is only available as a *factory-installed option * and cannot be retrofitted. It allows the connection of compatible MP3 players, such as an Apple iPod Generation4 or higher, to the vehicle and operates it through the vehicle's audio controls.
In addition to MP3 players, audio files on *USB sticks *can also be played through the USB audio interface.Only audio files can be played and accessing other files such as videos is not possible. It is possible to access all stored audio data directly through a playlist, as well as searching for genre, artist, album or title. However, the sorting and displaying of audio files in the vehicle can only be carried out correctly, if all the data stored on the MP3 player (e.g. ID3 tags) contain Roman characters exclusively. Playlists need to contain absolute path indications if the audio file is not located in the same directory as the playlist itself.

*Vehicles that may be equipped with Option 6FL* 
USB Audio Interface is only available as a factory-installed option and cannot be retrofitted
E90, E91, E92,and E93 produced 3/07 On
E60 and E61 also produced from 3/07 On
E63 and E64 also produced from 3/07 On
E70 produced from 4/07 On

The USB audio interface currently supports the following compressed formats:

MP3 (mp3)

AAC (aac, m4a, m4b)

WAV/PCM (wav) WAV files are not supported in playlists

WMA (wma, asf)

Playlists in M3U format

Storage of the device and first installation

Observe all operating and storage instructions for the device if the iPod, MP3 player or USB stick is stored in the vehicle. It is recommended to not store iPods, MP3 players or USB sticks in the vehicle for any length of time, since extreme environmental conditions (temperature, humidity) may cause damage to the device.

Upon initial connection of an iPod, MP3 player or USB stick containing large amounts of data, audio files can be only accessed through the directory structure of the device. The search by genre, artist, album or title only becomes available after the corresponding file information has been transferred to the vehicle. The performance of an iPod, MP3 player or USB stick in the vehicle such as duration of synchronization or operation speed depends on the storage capacity and technology of the device as well as the number and the format of stored audio files (e.g. the synchronization of a USB stick with 8 GB of flash storage can take up to 10 minutes; longer synchronization times could be due to device specific characteristics. During this period of time music titles can be selected through indexes and file names).

Should the interaction of an iPod, MP3 player or USB stick with the USB audio interface not function correctly, it may also be due to defective or unsupported encoding of audio files (e.g. bit rates bigger than 256kbit/s).

It is *important* to know that playing of audio files from mobile phones equipped with a USB interface through the USB audio interface is not recommended. The receiving or placing of phone calls cannot be guaranteed because some mobile phone models exclude Bluetooth functionality in parallel to USB connection.And charging the device through the cigar lighter should be avoided because of possible audio distortions caused by the cigar lighter.

*Apple iPod * devices must be connected to the vehicle through the provided adapter cable (Y cable from 30-pin-connector to USB and AUX-In).
It enables quick access to the iPod's audio files and also charges the iPod while connected to the vehicle via the USB connector. In addition, copy protected music files can also be played.If the adapter cable (P/N 61 12 0 422 099) for the Apple iPod is not used, iPod devices can only be used as "storage drive" with the FAT format and the operation of iPod devices under MacOS is also not possible.

iPod shuffle (with flash storage) can only be connected and used as "USB Mass Storage Class" devices along with a USB-cable, if the File Allocation Table (FAT) format is used.Details can be found at : docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=61131

*MP3 players * can be connected to the vehicle through an aftermarket USB cable.These devices will then also be charged through the USB connection.Devices with "Media Transfer Protocol (MTB)" cannot be used with the USB audio interface.This applies especially for devices with the "PlaysForSure"-logo. To convert the device into the "USB Mass Storage Class" mode, refer to the owners manual of the MP3 player.The MP3 player needs to be formatted with the FAT file system. The files of the first partition will be displayed exclusively.

Copy protected music files are not supported for these devices

*USB sticks* can be connected directly to the USB audio interface.On 3 Series vehicles *only*, the provided adapter cable has to be used when connecting a USB stick to the USB audio interface to prevent damage to the USB stick when closing the arm rest.USB hard disks and USB hubs and/or card reader with several inputs cannot be used with the USB audio interface.USB sticks with integrated hard disk is not recommended since tests have shown that their audio quality may not be acceptable.USB sticks need to be formatted with the FAT format. The files of the first partition will be displayed exclusively.Due to the variety of USB sticks in the market and their technical differences, the flawless operation in the vehicle can only be assured through an operating test in the vehicle itself.Copy protected music files are not supported for these devices.

*Known issues *

1) Intermittent inability to select/activate categories such as playlists, genres, artists, albums, tracks after starting the vehicle with the USB device already connected. This occurs if very few audio files (less than 70) are stored on the USB device:

_Disconnect/reconnect the USB device or store more audio files_.

2) During operation, the Entertainment source spontaneously switches from audio device (iPod, MP3 player) to FM radio:

_Select the audio device as the Entertainment source manually. Disconnect/reconnect the device concerned if necessary_.

3) Message "Reading data" is permanently displayed:

_Make a new selection; disconnect/reconnect the device; change the Entertainment source and change back again; allow the vehicle to enter sleep mode._

4) Message "No supported audio files found" is displayed when a playlist is selected:

_If playlists and audio files are stored in different folders, absolute paths must be used_, e.g. /dir1/dir2/track.mp3.

5) Interference is heard instead of an audio track after a vehicle start with a USB stick connected:

_Select a new track manually or skip forward/back_.


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for the information as always. Just one point: the iPod cable p/n listed is an old one. I know that 61 12 0 440 786 supercedes it (it's what I received with my 550i) but I've heard there is another p/n too. Something to do with properly charging iPods I believe.


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

Any idea if this will ever be available as a retrofit for my '05 545i (11/04 build)?


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Another known problem....

When in USB Mode, the system does not remember where you left off. It restarts from the beginning after vehicle restart. Anyone figure out a way around this?

Note: I am using a usb 2gb flash drive


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

stream said:


> Any idea if this will ever be available as a retrofit for my '05 545i (11/04 build)?


As posted above,this is not available as a RETROFIT.



RCK said:


> Another known problem....
> 
> When in USB Mode, the system does not remember where you left off. It restarts from the beginning after vehicle restart. Anyone figure out a way around this?
> 
> Note: I am using a usb 2gb flash drive


Are there any problems in FM stored stations (when you shut the car off and vehicle sleeps,does it remain on the same station as you get back and turn the key on?) or in CD mode ?


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the informative post.

One question... The write-up mentions USB Sticks need to be formatted as FAT.

I assume that means FAT32, since FAT16 has a size limit of 2 Gigs.

Can someone confirm?

I plan to keep my music library on an 8 Gig USB stick with playlists and want to make sure that'll work OK.

I haven't gotten my car yet so I can't experiment.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

BMW_tech said:


> As posted above,this is not available as a RETROFIT.
> 
> Are there any problems in FM stored stations (when you shut the car off and vehicle sleeps,does it remain on the same station as you get back and turn the key on?) or in CD mode ?


Nope, CDs and FM are on same track/station when I start back up. Just seems to be a problem with usb. :dunno:


----------



## ukbmwuk (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi,

I have 3 questions for those who probably know more than me on this subject, I have 335i with idrive and aux only:, 

1) Although I dont have 6fl, just out of curiosity, is there any risk of transferring viruses or other dodgy software to the BMW central system from either Ipod or other MP3 USB device, using the 6fl USB port? Or is there any prorection against this?

2) As I dont have 6fl what is the best way of connecting ipod to the aux in the armrest? What cable/charger will fit in the armrest and still be able to close the armrest?

3) If I leave the power cable plugged into the ipod and ligter socket will it still charge when the car is switched off? Or do I need to disconnect the power cable so I do not drain the car battery?

Thanks


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

RCK said:


> Nope, CDs and FM are on same track/station when I start back up. Just seems to be a problem with usb. :dunno:


Okay,when you are listening to the iPOD via headset and allow it to power down on it's own similar to the vehicle "sleep mode" state.When you turn it back on it starts over at the MENU doesn't it ? Once plugged in it would display BMW or something (I have aftermarket radio so it displays the manufacturers name of the radio in my iPOD) and once you shut it off as you get to work,upon your return to the vehicle you notice it "resets" back.I do believe that this is a "normal" operation of the iPOD.It does not get charged when the ignition is off in order to prevent waking up the vehicle (MOST bus/fiber optic requiring a great amount of voltage to operate) *OR* become a sleep preventer that can lead to an exhaustive discharge of the power supply (battery).The iPOD,without a power supply connected would assume the same state of "rest" in order to prevent battery discharge (perhaps if no input is seen within a certain time frame it shuts down completely as if you pushed the OFF button) *but* the iPOD does not have a "sophisticated array of memory features" .It can simply be described as a "recorder" capable of playback.The only memory it keeps are the data stored,sometimes even that in itself fails and I find myself clearing the darn thing and start all over.If there is a problem with the USB you will hear about it,trust me.

1)It may appear as screeching/popping noise.
2)Speakers may not work at times and often either all front or all rear.
3)Your vehicle may not recognize you because your chest is right up against the steering wheel,mirrors are pointing up,your "presets" are reset,and your comfort access just gave you an uncomfort access requiring the remote key to be inserted in order to start.

There are multiple possibilities and perhaps endless.Killing a battery these days require interrogation under warranty procedures.I would never keep my iPOD plugged in (since it is a product only supported but not manufactured by the company that made the "interface" module) and I would keep it locked up.And before I resume my journey as I wait to warm up the engine,I would then take a few seconds by selecting the track (perhaps check Bluetooth connectivity and set NAV if neccessary) and begin my journey.Isn't it truly the "Ultimate Driving Machine" if you can do all that and there are no problems or warning lights that stay on ??? Rule of thumb people : If something appears to operate abnormally,investigate by removing a factor (by process of elimination) in order to come up with a conclusion to prove your theory of an "uknown" situation/condition/operation.

P.S. It's hard to get rid of this cold so I'm on Nyquil.A few more posts and Im off to bed. *How bout them Giants beating the "undefeated" for the one that really counts* ??? :thumbup: Definately make you go "Hmmmm" and something to remind us that no matter how good you think you are,there is always someone better.I just hope I never meet that guy,I don't like him already. :rofl:


----------



## ua549 (Oct 22, 2007)

ukbmwuk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 3 questions for those who probably know more than me on this subject, I have 335i with idrive and aux only:,
> 
> ...



No, only the audio signal enters the aux port.
Trial and error. Or you can connect the cables through the inside of the console. (Some soldering required.)
Turn off the car and see if the cigar lighter works in that power socket.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks for the detailed write up tech, but I'm not using an iPod. I have a USB flash drive. The system will only go back to the where I left off before I shutoff the car if I switch sources from USB to something else and back to USB. Then it starts up where it left off....very strange :dunno:


----------



## MatthewG (Feb 13, 2008)

*Always Alphabetical?*

A question about the USB audio... I have several music files on my USB key and they are all showing up & playing fine. I can browse the list by genre, album, artist, or directory. However in every case the song titles are listed in ALPHABETICAL order instead of in order of Track Number. Anyone else have this problem? Do you know if it is using the File Name or the Title name to sort?

Thanks


----------



## nx3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just found this:

Nachrüstsatz USB-/Audio Schnittstelle Nur für E9x mit... 65 41 0 443 678 01 29 0 443 679 eba

If my german is correct, it should now be possible to retrofit USB (6FL) in E9x cars ?


----------



## ua549 (Oct 22, 2007)

A quick visit to my local service center confirmed that the iPod adapter can be retrofitted to an '08 535i and other models as well. 
They have the parts in stock.


```
The quote I received -

Part #

BM65-11-0-036-448    iPod Kit w/o Harness    $419.94  
BM51-16-7-063-515    Insert                     5.30

2 hours labor                                 210.00

Plus shop supplies & sales tax
```


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ua549 said:


> A quick visit to my local service center confirmed that the iPod adapter can be retrofitted to an '08 535i and other models as well.
> They have the parts in stock.
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing new - the old iPod adapter has been available since 2006.


----------



## ua549 (Oct 22, 2007)

The service advisor said that was the 6FL option. So why the posts that it is not available as a retrofit?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ua549 said:


> The service advisor said that was the 6FL option. So why the posts that it is not available as a retrofit?


As far as I know and this is going on what BMW has told me, the USB/iPod 6FL option is not available as a retrofit. I don´t have a list of part numbers but it´s easy to find out by cross referencing if someone does have access. Also, based on the name, it´s probably not the 6FL option.


----------



## ua549 (Oct 22, 2007)

What is the difference between retro kit and 6FL option? 
Will the retro kit have all the functionality of the 6FL option to completely control an iPod from the iDrive audio system?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ua549 said:


> What is the difference between retro kit and 6FL option?
> Will the retro kit have all the functionality of the 6FL option to completely control an iPod from the iDrive audio system?


Not all, but it's close.

The 6FL offers far more functionality (except for Podcasts, mysteriously, which are neglected) but you can still do a decent job of controlling the iPod via the retrofit (I had this in my 2006 car and I was happy with it).


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

*USB/Audio Interface Retrofit*
_BMW 3 series (E 90, E 91, E 92, E 93)_ vehicles with OPTION SA 640 Preparation for universal telephone installation *OR* SA 644 Mobile phone preparation with Bluetooth

*Retrofit kit No.* 65 41 0 443 678 _USB/audio interface retrofit kit_

The High charger/hands-free electronic control unit (MULF2) is not included in the retrofit kit and must be ordered separately.

*USB/iPod Interface Retrofit*
_BMW 1 Series (E 81, E 87)
BMW 3 Series (E 90, E 91, E 92, E 93)_ vehicles with SA 662 (Business radio) *OR* SA 667 (Audio radio).

*Retrofit kit No.* 65 41 0 427 467 _USB/iPod interface retrofit kit_


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BMW_tech said:


> *USB/Audio Interface Retrofit*
> _BMW 3 series (E 90, E 91, E 92, E 93)_ vehicles with OPTION SA 640 Preparation for universal telephone installation *OR* SA 644 Mobile phone preparation with Bluetooth
> 
> *Retrofit kit No.* 65 41 0 443 678 _USB/audio interface retrofit kit_
> ...


 So when you and I were both posting that this is available only from the factory, I guess BMW was busy building a retrofit kit?


----------



## nx3 (Feb 13, 2008)

BMW_tech said:


> The High charger/hands-free electronic control unit (MULF2) is not included in the retrofit kit and must be ordered separately.


Could that be: 84 10 9 178 898 ?


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe 84 10 9 149 843 _Hands-Free Charging Electronics (MULF2-High) _ is the latest part number.That may change next week :dunno: .


----------



## ukbmwuk (Apr 27, 2007)

According to BMW UK there is currently no retrofit option for 6fl but they said try again in another couple of months.

However, as the US tends ti be ahead of the UK is there anyone on this board with inside ifo forexample who can state whether 6fl can and will be available as a retrofit for post March 2007 E92?


----------



## ukbmwuk (Apr 27, 2007)

Also I would add that I although I dont have 6fl I do haveaux in the armrest. I use a Griffin Autopilot which both charges the ipod and allows a connection to the aux through a dock adaptor.

The Autopilot has play/forward button on the top of the charger stick so if the charger is put into the cigarette lighter where the smokers kit is you can press the top of it to stop/start/forward the ipod without touching the ipod. This way the ipod can stay in the centre console. 

Main disadvantage is that you have 2 wires running from the smokers kit cigarette lighter is to the centre console. But you dont need to look at the ipod and might be more safe than being tempted to browse songs through the idrive with the 6fl option.


----------



## nx3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I can now confirm that the 6FL option is retrofitable - I just had it done !


----------



## ukbmwuk (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey, that sounds like a development, would it be possible to ask:

a) are you sure it was 6fl you had retrofitted, that goes in the centre armrest? I know there is an aftermarket ipod adaptor (fitted to the glove box) that has been around for ages.

) Where did you get it done, whatcountry at leasdt?

c) How much did it cost?

d) Do you know what work was involved, do they have to start taking the car apart for additional wiring or is the wiring still there for example?

e) What year/model car do you have, is it only post 03/07 models that can get the retrofit?

f) Is the retrofit exactly the same set up as the factory installed 6fl version or are there are any compromises?

Thanks


----------



## nx3 (Feb 13, 2008)

ukbmwuk said:


> Hey, that sounds like a development, would it be possible to ask:


Yes 



ukbmwuk said:


> a) are you sure it was 6fl you had retrofitted, that goes in the centre armrest? I know there is an aftermarket ipod adaptor (fitted to the glove box) that has been around for ages.


Yes - it looks identical with 6FL - I have yet to test to run a 2.5" harddrive on the USB port (I have about 130 GB of MP3, or 20000 tracks) - will do later this week. I have to work also 

Also I don't own an iPod so I guess I will borrow my friends in the weekend - I will use this with the 2.5" harddrive.



ukbmwuk said:


> b) Where did you get it done, whatcountry at leasdt?


I'm in Sweden (northern Europe). At BMW Solna, the local service department.



ukbmwuk said:


> c) How much did it cost?


For me it was free, due to the fact that I had 6FL on order but BMW missed to manufacture the car with 6FL.... However, the salesrep that had to take the bit for his failure to deliver the car as it was ordered says VERY expensive (I think they lost what they might have made as a profit on the sale on my car...).



ukbmwuk said:


> d) Do you know what work was involved, do they have to start taking the car apart for additional wiring or is the wiring still there for example?


They needed about 1.5 days to work on the car. I have no clue of what sort of procedure they have gone thru, but the center console must have been disasmbled...

65 41 0 443 678 - Some sort of mounting hardware kit including USB hardware (6FL retrofit kit?)
61 12 0 440 812 - Kabel adapter (I got the iPod cables - could this be it ?)
84 10 9 178 898 - Eletronics, telecom module

My car has M-Audio package, CD-Changer, Navi Pro, bluetooth and voice control (plus a bunch of other nice options) - so I might be in a little bit different position since I had close to everything - and now I have everything...



ukbmwuk said:


> e) What year/model car do you have, is it only post 03/07 models that can get the retrofit?


I have a 2007-12 manufactured 335xi Cuopé (E92).



ukbmwuk said:


> f) Is the retrofit exactly the same set up as the factory installed 6fl version or are there are any compromises?


As far as I can say it's identical to 6FL.



ukbmwuk said:


> Thanks


You're welcome


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

*Troubleshooting and Technical Limitations:*

*The connected USB device is not recognized and cannot be selected as an entertainment source.* 
_This is with the USB device connected at vehicle start-up, or if the USB device is connected with the ignition on._

_Not all USB devices are compatible with option 6FL. Please refer to the most current list of compatible and/or recommended USB devices._

*A track cannot be played and/or is skipping.*

_The file has an invalid format (not mp3, wma or aac), is corrupt or protected by Digital Rights Management (DRM)._

*Playlists, genres, artists, albums and tracks on USB devices are not displayed.*

_Only Roman characters are supported. Other character sets (Greek, Japanese, etc.) cannot be displayed._

*The length of time until playlists, genres, artists, albums, and tracks on USB devices are displayed differs.*

_The length of time until playlists, genres, artists, albums, and tracks on USB devices are displayed depends upon the number of audio files on the device. In the case of a device with 80GB storage and 15,000 audio files, for example, this could take several hours._

*The iPod can't be fully operated through the vehicle audio system.*

_For an Apple iPod, it is recommended to use the "Adapter cable for Apple iPod" (Y-cable). If the Apple iPod is connected using the USB connector cable supplied with the iPod, the iPod is activated as a USB MSC device. This is only possible if the iPod has been configured accordingly, using iTunes and formatted using an FAT file system (Windows systems only, not Mac). In addition, no access to the playlists is possible in this operating mode, and the DRM-protected audio files cannot be played._

*Distortions through the audio system when the device is connected to the cigarette lighter for charging.*

_There are malfunctions and audio interference if a device is connected to both the USB interface and the 12V socket. Depending on the model, the USB devices may be supplied with power by the USB interface itself. This means that no additional power connection is required, nor is one recommended._

*The USB hard drive is not working correctly.*

_As per BMWNA : Trouble-free operation of USB hard drives cannot be guaranteed. The power supply of the USB is not sufficient for most hard drives. Audio interference may also occur. The use of hard drives is not supported or recommended._

*iPod 3rd Generation is not working.*

_iPods of the 3rd generation are not supported._

*With the CCC head unit, the browsing history is not stored.*
_For example : If the list of artists is browsed and an artist is selected, the cursor will appear at the beginning OR return to the artists list._

_Normal operation._

*There are malfunctions if a mobile phone is connected to the USB interface and paired with the Bluetooth hands-free system.*

_Some mobile phones deactivate Bluetooth if connected to USB._

*During operation, the entertainment source spontaneously switches from the audio device (iPod, MP3 player) to FM radio* 
_Known issue_

_Software correction by Progman V27.1 or higher._
_Only with USB Audio Interface (option 6FL)_


----------



## raggot (Apr 25, 2008)

*Must I bring a cable, or will it be in the car in Munich?*

Removed by poster.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

*I have the iPod Retrofit Kit (MOST INTERFACE 65 11 0 036 448) installed inside my glove compartment and connecting it to my iPod nano, iPod Video, iPod Touch and iPhone 3G does not work. *

*My iPhone 3G says "The connected device is not supported" *
*Nothing happens when connecting all the other iPods, seems iDrive does not recognize them.*

*Please help*


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

X550-ED said:


> *I have the iPod Retrofit Kit (MOST INTERFACE 65 11 0 036 448) installed inside my glove compartment and connecting it to my iPod nano, iPod Video, iPod Touch and iPhone 3G does not work. *
> 
> *My iPhone 3G says "The connected device is not supported" *
> *Nothing happens when connecting all the other iPods, seems iDrive does not recognize them.*
> ...


The Gen 3 kits now support the nano. The Gen 2 didn't BUT you can go do your dealer and get the CABLE replaced so the nano would work. This is easily identifiable by color, Gen 3 has a black wire connecting to your iPod. You have a WHITE one. They should be covered under the 2 years accessory/parts warranty.


----------



## zizzy (Feb 12, 2009)

*Help*

i have the usb thing fitted in but it wont recognise my iphone it says reading then not supported. Is that because i dont have the right wire or something?? Do i have to buy a particular wire or lead for my iphone


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

zizzy said:


> i have the usb thing fitted in but it wont recognise my iphone it says reading then not supported. Is that because i dont have the right wire or something?? Do i have to buy a particular wire or lead for my iphone


You need the Y cable. I have an extra (new, sealed in bag). Let me know if you need it.


----------



## zizzy (Feb 12, 2009)

yh thanks man- i just joined this site so i dont know how to send private messages but just send me an email [email protected] cheers jonathon


----------



## Arizona_Steve (Feb 3, 2009)

Since this thread is still active, is there any way to retrofit a USB port (couldn't care less about the iPod) to a new (Feb 2009 production) 135i? I spaced out the 6FL option when ordering. Edit: Note that I am in the US.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Arizona_Steve said:


> Since this thread is still active, is there any way to retrofit a USB port (couldn't care less about the iPod) to a new (Feb 2009 production) 135i? I spaced out the 6FL option when ordering. Edit: Note that I am in the US.


No. You can indeed get the iPod retrofit kit, however.


----------



## ProfessorCook (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a 60 GByte flash drive with about 40 GByte of .avi music (256 kbps) on it. It took 13 minutes to load the first time. Since that time, reloading has taken less than 1 minute before audio restarts where I left off. It does take a fairly long time before I'm able to search by genre, artist, or album though. The big disadvantage I have is that with some 5000 songs and some 1500 artists, the search features are just too cumbersome. I get around this by having rearranged the directory on the flashdrive into alphabetical by artist. The sound quality is excellent.

The iPod setup is more practical, but there's a problem with the 1/8 phono jack in the armrest, so there's distortion. I'll have to have this jack replaced, I think.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

> Troubleshooting and Technical Limitations:[/B]
> 
> *The connected USB device is not recognized and cannot be selected as an entertainment source.*
> 
> _Not all USB devices are compatible with option 6FL. Please refer to the most current list of compatible and/or recommended USB devices._


Can someone direct me to where I can find this list of compatible USB devices?


----------



## snowy (Feb 27, 2010)

I am about to order a 320d and want to know more about the USB option. 

1. I have an Ipod 5th Generation with 52gb stored on it. WIll the hard drive accept all of it?
2. I have many songs recorded at 320 kbs, is this compatible?
3. Are the songs played from the Ipod or from the car?
4. Does the Ipod recharge when connected?

Thx in advance.


----------



## parian (Feb 27, 2010)

is there any risk of transferring viruses or other dodgy software to the BMW central system from either Ipod or other MP3 USB device, using the 6fl USB port? Or is there any prorection against this?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

snowy said:


> I am about to order a 320d and want to know more about the USB option.
> 
> 1. I have an Ipod 5th Generation with 52gb stored on it. WIll the hard drive accept all of it?
> 2. I have many songs recorded at 320 kbs, is this compatible?
> ...


 I'm not sure where you are going with this? What does the music on the iPod have to do with what I presume to be the CIC's hard drive? :dunno:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

parian said:


> is there any risk of transferring viruses or other dodgy software to the BMW central system from either Ipod or other MP3 USB device, using the 6fl USB port? Or is there any prorection against this?


Since the files are never transferred but just played as analog, there does not appear to be any risk from an ipod.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

parian said:


> is there any risk of transferring viruses or other dodgy software to the BMW central system from either Ipod or other MP3 USB device, using the 6fl USB port? Or is there any prorection against this?


Memory sticks in the USB port play through a digital connection.

I suppose it might somehow be possible to attack the system through the USB port. 
BUT
The computers in BMWs with 6FL USB slots aren't running Windows. I suppose it is possible to write a virus targeted at BMWs implementation of VxWorks. It is highly unlikely there is a virus out there directed at BMWs. Even if there was one, it would have to somehow get onto your memory stick.

You do virus scan your memory sticks, don't you?

http://www.windriver.com/products/platforms/automotive/


----------



## ipushtin (Jun 30, 2010)

*usb interface*

hi there. i am new to this forum. i have the usb interface and aux jack under my center arm rest. the dealer gave me the black y cable to plug in my iphone 3GS but the system still doesnt recognize my iphone. help me pls.


----------



## THE HAITIANMAN (Oct 1, 2012)

BMW_tech said:


> The USB Audio Interface is only available as a *factory-installed option * and cannot be retrofitted. It allows the connection of compatible MP3 players, such as an Apple iPod Generation4 or higher, to the vehicle and operates it through the vehicle's audio controls.
> In addition to MP3 players, audio files on *USB sticks *can also be played through the USB audio interface.Only audio files can be played and accessing other files such as videos is not possible. It is possible to access all stored audio data directly through a playlist, as well as searching for genre, artist, album or title. However, the sorting and displaying of audio files in the vehicle can only be carried out correctly, if all the data stored on the MP3 player (e.g. ID3 tags) contain Roman characters exclusively. Playlists need to contain absolute path indications if the audio file is not located in the same directory as the playlist itself.
> 
> *Vehicles that may be equipped with Option 6FL*
> ...


THANKS for this info very helpful..
now here's my problem maybe you can help me.

I have a 2009 ..328I Coupe I'm currently using a 2.0 8G PNY flash drive now I already format it to FAT32 and I load a few MP3 songs on it. it play but stop avery minute. what do you think is the problem? why does it play and stop play and stop? what should I do? it does it with MAV files and MP3 files.my stick is very small and i connect it straight to the USB port is that okay? i dont think i need a cable for it cause it fit right in. the song keep cutting off while playing really getting to me. please help..me fix this problem


----------



## gpburdell (Sep 23, 2012)

How much music do you have on the drive? When I was messing with this, it'd play and stop like that while it was indexing the drive but then be fine after it'd finished doing the indexing thing. I just said shuck it and copied the music over to the idrive hard disk and quick messing with the usb flash drive.


----------



## THE HAITIANMAN (Oct 1, 2012)

gpburdell said:


> How much music do you have on the drive? When I was messing with this, it'd play and stop like that while it was indexing the drive but then be fine after it'd finished doing the indexing thing. I just said shuck it and copied the music over to the idrive hard disk and quick messing with the usb flash drive.


I don't have much on but I would said about 2G space ..but how much time does the indexting thing take? and even tho i left it play for a while it still does it..okay I guest i will do that reformated and add the songs over and see what happen. cause it's been played for the pass 30 minutes and still stop and play cut off after every minute and play again...

thanks for your help.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

It could also be how some of the music is encoded. For example, there is an upper limit to the bit-rate. 384kbsp will play but much higher bit rates won't.

Music encoded with the Apple Lossless codec won't play.


----------



## THE HAITIANMAN (Oct 1, 2012)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> It could also be how some of the music is encoded. For example, there is an upper limit to the bit-rate. 384kbsp will play but much higher bit rates won't.
> 
> Music encoded with the Apple Lossless codec won't play.


how do you know the bit rate?


----------



## 88irocvert (May 25, 2012)

Since this thread is back from the dead, I thought I'd jump in and try to re-take the original question. I am new to the thread and proud new owner of a 2008 535i with iDrive. I've been searching for an option to retrofit 6FL onto it. I've read many threads but there is nothing recent/relevant enough. I went to realoem and the some of the part numbers were listed as ENDED which means they've been discontinued. I also went to my local dealer (notorious for VERY BAD service) and I was told the part was on back order with no foreseeable date of availability (which is BMW SA talk for discontinued). I looked at the Dension 500 which looks like a good option but at $529.00 plus whatever I'm charged at the dealership for programming is pretty steep. Also looked at the spec.dock which is a very neat option as I like the cradle option but also seems a little too expensive at about $650 + programming. Finally, I looked at the Genuine BMW Accesories iPod interface adapter which is much more reasonable at a little over $350 + programming but it makes no mention of iPhones. So my questions are:
1. Is there still a way to get the 6FL retrofit kit and, if so, what programming will the dealer need to do to get it to work?
2. What other REAL integration options are out there?
3. Have ANY of the above mentioned options worked for anyone here?
Thanks for any information.


----------



## Shageldi (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you All for your sharing and advice.
I have an issue with USB/AUX port on my E60 528i, 2009. When I insert the usb stick it doesn't read or react. Even when I try to charge through usb port, it doesn't charge the device. Seems not energized at all. Checked the fuse no: F37 (5amp), and it was OK not broken. Can anyone advise how to troubleshoot this ?


----------

